# Driver San Francisco xbox 360 tastenbelegung



## Ladylike (2. Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag,

würde gerne mal wissen wie die tasten xbox 360 belegung ist bei Driver, hab leider kein handbuch im netz gefunden.


DANKESCHÖN 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Galford (2. Oktober 2011)

Einfach im Spiel unter "Einstellungen" auf "Gamepad" gehen und sich die Belegung anzeigen lassen. 

Außerdem kann man die Belegung dort auch den eigenen Vorlieben nach anpassen.




(Edit: Das Handbuch an sich, kann man übrigens auch direkt aus dem Spiel aufrufen (auch wenn die Gamepadbelegung fehlt))


----------



## Ladylike (2. Oktober 2011)

Er zeigt mir aber irgentwie keine Tasten an und wollte das so Einstellen, wie es sich für einen Xbox 360 Controller gehört.

Und das Handbuch hat mein Hund gefrühstückt. 

Wäre sehr nett wenn man mir eine Seite oder einen Scan von der Tastenbelegung posten könnte.

Vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Galford (2. Oktober 2011)

Komisch, bei mir zeigt Driver San Francisco die Buttons für das Xbox360 Gamepad passend an (Farbe und Bezeichnung (also z.b. den grünen A-Button))
Auch während dem Verlauf des Spieles wird einem die Steuerung passend eingeblendet und erklärt.

Hast du ein originales Xbox360 Gamepad oder nur ein Gamepad eines anderen Herstellers, dass sich dem Look und dem Layout des MS-Controllers bedient? 


Zum Thema "Handbuch gefrühstückt": hast du Patch 1.01 und 1.02 drauf, oder geht das bei deiner "speziellen" Version nicht?


----------



## Ladylike (2. Oktober 2011)

hab einen orginalen Xbox 360 controller, spiele das game auf PC.


----------

